# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaap gebrek

## Henk07

Hallo 

Ik heb al een jaar last van slaap tekort
Ben 'savonds moe ga om 23:00 naar bed
en slaap maar 1 tot 3 uur per nacht
en soms helemaal niet
Als ik 'smorgens op sta ben ik al moe
en moet dan nog een hele dag werken.

In 1997 heb ik een ongeluk gehad
heb daar whiplash van over gehouden
inmiddels nek en rug al versleten.

wat zou ik moeten doen om weer eens lekker te kunnen slapen.

mvg Henk N

----------


## Agnes574

Vraag 's raad aan je huisarts?
Deze kan je helpen door bijv melatonine of iets anders voor te schrijven om je slaap te herstellen/te verbeteren!
Ben je met deze klachten al eens naar je arts geweest?

Sterkte en houd ons op de hoogte!

----------


## Henk07

Hallo Agnes

Alvast bedankt voor je reactie
Melatonine heb ik al gehad, hielp ook niet
Heb van huisarts ook al inslapers gehad
die waren gewoon snoepjes
wil nu een slaaponderzoek in het ziekenhuis proberen

mvg Henk

----------


## Agnes574

Een slaaponderzoek kan nuttige info aan het licht brengen!!
Zéker doen zou ik zeggen!!

De meeste in- en doorslapers waren voor mij ook niet meer als 'snoepjes' ... gelukkig heb ik een huisartse die meedenkt en verder durft te gaan dan de gemiddelde huisarts!

Al hoop ik nu wel snel van de zware slaapmeds af te zijn; m'n geheugen is een zeef en vaak zo'n suf/duf gevoel overdag  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Henk, 
Misschien heb je slaapapneu ? En ja zoals Agnes zegt kan je dan maar beter naar de slaapkliniek gaan en zien waar ze daar zeggen. Spijtig zijn daar dikwijls heel lange wachtlijsten voor. 
Agnes, ik ben met 1 pilletje geminderd, mogadon 5 mg, slaap wel wat slechter maar ga toch proberen door zetten, deze morgen lag ik al om 6 uur te koekeloeren natuurlijk, ben dan maar naar tv gaan kijken (allé dat wou ik maar zoonlief had zijn play-station nog opstaan, er moest een kabeltje in de digicorder en dat wist ik niet, heb hem uit zijn bed gezet (heel boos natuurlijk).... Ik zal es kijken wat er van product in die mogadon zit, je hebt dat nog niet gehad dacht ik hé, misschien es proberen, ik ben er helemaal niet duf van. Misschien een oplossing ?

----------


## christel1

Ben eens gaan googlen, 't is nitrazepam, 't schijnt dat het straffer is dan andere benzo's en dat je er duf van wordt enzo, max 5 mg en 72 uren niet rijden. Mijn ervaring met 10-15 mg is dat ik zeker niet duf ben 's morgens en ik neem er dan nog die dominal forte bij.

----------


## Henk07

Hallo Christel1

Bedankt voor je reactie
Nitrazepam heb ik al gehad.
Werkte ook niet
Ga morgen naar mijn huisarts
Dan maar afwachten wat hij zegt

----------


## Agnes574

Nitrazepam heb ik ook al geprobeerd; niets!!
Maar een dikke merci voor het meedenken Christel!!

Sterkte Henk!!

----------


## christel1

Oei, 2 moeilijke bevallingen dan, we zullen nog wat moeten zoeken dan, onze neuzen eens bijeen steken

----------

